# Used Electric Car Values Hit Hard By Market Uncertainty



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

This is such Bullsh...t!! 
BlueBook must have an alliance with the stubborn ICE car manufacturers.


----------



## dreamer (Feb 28, 2009)

This is not surprising. Between the tax credits reducing the actual purchase price, manufacturers lowering prices each new model year, and constant improvement of newer models, it makes little sense to buy a used EV unless the discount is steep. This is fine with me. If I can buy a 2014 Volt in 5 years for under $10K, I'll be happy.


----------



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm not surprised either, and that is also one of the reasons I prefer to lease an EV.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

sunworksco said:


> This is such Bullsh...t!!
> BlueBook must have an alliance with the stubborn ICE car manufacturers.


BlueBook is in the business of assessing actual resale values, not setting them. If you pm me I can probably get you hooked up with one of their people if you are interested.

And, I get the high early depreciation - a large portion of the value of the vehicle is tied up in the batteries, and people are not yet confident about that.


----------



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

Mercedes has come up with a novel way to separate the depreciation of the battery. Their Battery Assurance Plan allows you to lease the pack for $68 per month.

I still haven't got my arms around how that will look on a purchase in 5 years. It worked well for me on a lease for an amount less than I was paying for lattes each day.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Ampster said:


> Mercedes has come up with a novel way to separate the depreciation of the battery. Their Battery Assurance Plan allows you to lease the pack for $68 per month.
> 
> I still haven't got my arms around how that will look on a purchase in 5 years. It worked well for me on a lease for an amount less than I was paying for lattes each day.


I like the idea at least - that is the source of the most angst, so it makes sense to lease rather than buy as "insurance."

Shoot, I spend $56 in gas every 2 weeks for a long commute...


----------

